# widget "prochains departs" SNCF



## serghaf (20 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

j'ai téléchargé ce widget trouvé sur la page  suivante :

Widget Prochains départs

mais j'arrive pas à le mettre sur le dashboard, c'est normal ?


Merci de votre aide


Serghaf


----------



## yzykom (21 Juin 2008)

serghaf a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai téléchargé ce widget trouvé sur la page  suivante :
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

C'est normal que tu n'arrives pas à mettre ce widget dans Dashboard car il n'est pas compatible. Il utilise un autre moteur de widgets : le Yahoo Wiget Engine (anciennement Konfabulator, qui gérait les widgets sur Mac avant même que Dashboard n'existe).

Même aujourd'hui, certains préfèrent ce système à celui dApple (plus de choix, compatibilité des widgets avec la version Windows du Widget Engine), d'autres, encore utilisent les deux. 


Des infos complémentaires :


sur Yahoo Widget Engine
sur Konfabulator
un  large choix de widgets (non exhaustif)


----------

